# Glass Tile



## Rick18071 (Oct 20, 2016)

Did a inspection today. A bathtub (no shower) had glass tile on the wall above it. It was the peal and stick type that comes 12" x 12" but has small various size glass tiles.
Is this glazing allowed in a hazardous area?


----------



## FLSTF01 (Oct 20, 2016)

I wouldn't worry so much about the glazing part of the whole issue (it is not glazing).  It is a wall covering and if there is no shower, you could have regular drywall there.  Think of the tiles as being akin to a framed picture with a glass topping on it being hung on the wall.  Home decor-let it go.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 20, 2016)

These look like little mirrors. So you could have a glass mirror attached to a wall in a  hazardous area, like in a shower or built in a door?


----------



## FLSTF01 (Oct 20, 2016)

No, you couldn't, but that is not what you described.  You can hang things on the wall, you can have a wine glass and crystal candle holders on the edge of the tub.  I really wouldn't get too excited about it.  An old tub/shower unit with loose wall tile poses a similar hazard.  Since it is not glazing, I can't think of a code section that would prohibit it.


----------



## ICE (Oct 20, 2016)

The area doesn't become hazardous until the introduction of glazing.  I would not have a problem requiring safety glazing.  The peel and stick doesn't appeal to me.  Moisture is not going to help the stick part and the peel part might happen when least expected.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 20, 2016)

Ceramic tile, when cracked, is also razor sharp...........just saying.


----------



## JBI (Oct 21, 2016)

Glazing provisions are specific to hazardous locations, that is where someone could accidentally crash in to or slip and collide with glazing and get seriously injured. 
A window adjacent to a tub is hazardous because if you slip your hand could go through plain glass and you could bleed to death before help arrives. Using tempered or safety glazing in that scenario reduces the extent of the injuries/lacerations.  
Glass tiles are fully adhered to a solid backing, so the likelihood of putting your hand through the glass is negligible.
Code provisions are more than words on a page. They have intent behind them. Understanding the intent and application is critical to proper enforcement.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 21, 2016)

"IBC 2406.1 Human impact loads.
Individual glazed areas, including glass mirrors, in hazardous locations as defined in Section 2406.4 shall comply with Sections 2406.1.1 through 2406.1.4. 
Exception: Mirrors and other glass panels mounted or hung on a surface that provides a continuous backing support."

Glass tile should meet this exception.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 24, 2016)

So I guess a mirror is ok in a hazardous location if it is directly against a flat wall even if it has no backing?


----------



## ICE (Oct 24, 2016)

_2406.1 Human impact loads. Individual glazed areas,
including glass mirrors, in hazardous locations as defined in
Section 2406.4 shall comply with Sections 2406.1.1 through
2406.1.4.
Exception: Mirrors and other glass panels mounted or
hung on a surface that provides a continuous backing support.
2406.1.1 Impact test. Except as provided in Sections
2406.1.2 through 2406.1.4, all glazing shall pass the
impact test requirements of Section 2406.2.
2406.1.2 Plastic glazing. Plastic glazing shall meet the
weathering requirements of ANSI Z97.1.
2406.1.3 Glass block. Glass-block walls shall comply
with Section 2101.2.5.
2406.1.4 Louvered windows and jalousies. Louvered_


Mirrored glass glued to a bathtub surround is exempt from the impact test.  That doesn't mean it is invisible to the rest of section 2406 safety glazing.

_
2406.4 Hazardous locations. The locations specified in Sections 2406.4.1 through 2406.4.7 _
_shall be considered specific hazardous locations requiring safety glazing materials._
_
2406.4.5 Glazing and wet surfaces. *Glazing in walls,
enclosures* or fences c*ontaining or facing* hot tubs, spas,
whirlpools, saunas, steam rooms, *bathtubs*, showers and
indoor or outdoor swimming pools where the bottom
exposed edge of the glazing is less than 60 inches (1524
mm) measured vertically above any standing or walking
surface shall be considered a hazardous location. This shall
apply to single glazing and all panes in multiple glazing.
Exception: Glazing that is more than 60 inches (1524
mm), measured horizontally and in a straight line, from
the water’s edge of a bathtub, hot tub, spa, whirlpool, or
swimming pool._

It is still required to be safety glazing.

The code section is misleading.  Where many sections start with a charging statement, 2604 has an exemption for glass mirrors that have backing.  No impact test is required.  So where we should find a charging statement that would naturally include any exceptions we are set on a path to exempt mirrors that have backing.  Those mirrors must still be safety glazing. 

The code section should lead off with 2406.4

I am curious Rick, how thick are the 12"x12" tiles?  In my minds eye I see a 3/32" thick piece of glass that I have to wear gloves to handle.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 24, 2016)

It would be a little tough to regulate non-fixed wall mirrors..........


----------



## ICE (Oct 24, 2016)

fatboy said:


> It would be a little tough to regulate non-fixed wall mirrors..........


I agree but that is not the issue.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 24, 2016)

My reply was in reference to;

"So I guess a mirror is ok in a hazardous location if it is directly against a flat wall even if it has no backing"


----------



## ICE (Oct 24, 2016)

Everything above was from the Building code and this is a residential code question.

R308.4.5 Glazing and wet surfaces. Glazing *in walls*,
enclosures or fences *containing or facing* hot tubs, spas,
whirlpools, saunas, steam rooms, *bathtubs*, showers and
indoor or outdoor swimming pools where the bottom
exposed edge of the glazing is less than 60 inches (1524
mm) measured vertically above any standing or walking
surface shall be considered a hazardous location. This shall
apply to single glazing and all panes in multiple glazing.
Exception: Glazing that is more than 60 inches (1524
mm), measured horizontally and in a straight line, from
the water’s edge of a bathtub, hot tub, spa, whirlpool, or
swimming pool.

If there is less than 60" from a wall that faces a shower or tub, any glazing will be safety glazing.


----------



## ICE (Oct 24, 2016)

fatboy said:


> My reply was in reference to;
> 
> "So I guess a mirror is ok in a hazardous location if it is directly against a flat wall even if it has no backing"


I had a girlfriend that had a habit of breaking them...it was usually a hairbrush....and backing didn't make a difference.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 24, 2016)

I am not disputing any of what you posted.........I was merely stating the obvious.........you cannot regulate where a mirror is hung, after the fact.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 25, 2016)

The glass tile is about 3/8" thick.
I never checked to see if a mirror in a built-in medicine cabinet above the sink was within 60" of a tub. Most bathrooms in these older houses I see are not even 60" wide from the back of the tub to the wall with the lavatory.
Do they make medicine cabinets with tempered mirrors?

Would you enforce this?


----------



## FLSTF01 (Oct 25, 2016)

Rick18071 said:


> The glass tile is about 3/8" thick.
> I never checked to see if a mirror in a built-in medicine cabinet above the sink was within 60" of a tub. Most bathrooms in these older houses I see are not even 60" wide from the back of the tub to the wall with the lavatory.
> Do they make medicine cabinets with tempered mirrors?
> 
> Would you enforce this?



No, I wouldn't enforce a medicine cabinet with a mirror.

The original post asked about glass tiles on the wall, like ceramic tiles.  "Glazing" is a transparent section of wall, like a window.  wall tiles are not glazing, in my opinion.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 26, 2016)

Just trying to understand what the code means by glazing, There is no definition in the code books. Dictionaries definition is the process of installing glass in a window. But R308.3 also mentions mirrors. There must be a reason why this section is called "Glazing" instead of "Glass".


----------



## JCraver (Oct 26, 2016)

Calling these tiles glazing is a huuuuuuuuge stretch of the code.  Nonsense like this is why people don't like building inspectors.


----------



## ICE (Oct 27, 2016)

The stuff is mirrored glass with a sticky backside. as much as you think that they aren't glazing, I think that they aren't tile.


----------



## ICE (Oct 28, 2016)

Rick18071 said:


> Do they make medicine cabinets with tempered mirrors?
> 
> Would you enforce this?


Yes and yes


----------



## JBI (Oct 31, 2016)

JCraver said:


> Calling these tiles glazing is a huuuuuuuuge stretch of the code.  Nonsense like this is why people don't like building inspectors.



Amen to that JCraver! LOL


----------

